# Pomp rig corks?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone have any luck with them? I've seen guys buying them, but never used them. It seems to make sense that it might lift the bait off the bottom, but does it also spook the Pomp too?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have some little pink floats that work



They help attract the fish as well as hold the bait up higher.C2


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well,I used them for the first time a couple ofdays ago. For the first hour we didn't catch anything. SoI decided to lose the yellow corks. We presumed to fish, still nothing. So asI was reeling in our baits (sandfleas), I noticed something about the flea. WhenI let the bait dangle in the shallow surfI looked down and the bait disappeared.A light bulbcame on! The dang fleas were still burying in the sand even when they were hooked. Conclusion...I took the hook and pinned the sandfleas digger down, then dropped the bait back down sothey couldn't dig orhide!!!!! We threwour baits back out and BAM!! Fish on!!! Nice red...then black drum...another red!!I don't know if that was because of our new tactic, but it does kinda make sense, the fish can't eat what they can't see right?? Just thoughtI would share that with ya. We also pulled the diggers off of a few but they didn't seem to live as long.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, those fleas! I'd hate to know that my baits have been burrowing back down after I put a zip code on them. It does make scense though. I think the corks might keep them at least topside.Thanks guys!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

You hook them to disable the diggers. Sand Flea Hooking 101. C2


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

How do you go about hooking those darn things? whenever i hook one it just goes flying off my hook when i cast. :banghead I'd have better luck hookin a darn m&m.


----------

